

Hacker Chat #3 Live Broadcast  7:15PM PST - andrewvc
http://www.vokle.com/lineups/7861-hacker-chat
Live discussion of HN stories and more! Join me for the discussion!
======
andrewvc
It's a live discussion of current HN topics!

It's a live discussion of current HN topics! Since it's on Vokle, viewers can
join me in the discussion using their own webcams, or submit text questions.

------
pcouture
Smells like a shameless plug!

~~~
andrewvc
lol, very funny pete :)

